# MJ News for 05/10/17



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

url: http://kymkemp.com/2017/05/10/heres-how-to-use-pesticides-on-cannabis-says-the-government/


From County of Humboldt, CA, USA


*HERE&#8217;S HOW TO USE PESTICIDES ON CANNABIS, SAYS THE GOVERNMENT​* :rofl: 


On May 31 the Agricultural Commissioner&#8217;s Office and the California Department of Pesticide Regulation will offer pesticide use compliance training for the commercial cannabis cultivation industry.

Humboldt County&#8217;s Medical Marijuana Land Use Ordinance and current State law require that cannabis cultivators and employees that apply pesticides in cannabis cultivation operations do so in compliance with relevant pesticide use laws and regulations. The training will cover the following topics in detail:

&#8226; Appropriate Pesticides for Use on Cannabis

&#8226; Pesticide Use and Reporting Requirements

&#8226; Rodenticide Use

&#8226; Federal and State Worker Protection Standards

The training session will be held at the Humboldt County Agricultural Center at 5630 South Broadway in Eureka. It will go from 1:30 to 4:30 p.m.

For More *(lol's)* information please visit the Agricultural Commissioners webpage at:

http://humboldtgov.org/ag

Visit the Agricultural Commissioner&#8217;s web page


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

url: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/879812





*Cannabis May Combat Age-Related Cognitive Decline*​


The long-term administration of low doses of the cannabinoid tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), the main psychoactive ingredient in marijuana, ameliorates age-related learning and memory deficits in mice, researchers have observed.

On the basis of this observation, the investigators plan to conduct a clinical trial to determine whether the finding applies to elderly individuals with and those without cognitive impairment, Andras Bilkei-Gorzo, PhD, of the Institute of Molecular Psychiatry, University of Bonn, Germany, told Medscape Medical News.

For the study, the investigators examined the effects of the long-term administration of low-dose THC in young (2 months old), mature (12 months old), and old (18 months old) mice.

They found that THC treatment was associated with impaired behavioral performance on learning and memory tasks in young mice, but with improved learning and memory in mature and old mice.

"THC treatment has practically opposite effect in young and old animals," Dr Bilkei-Gorzo told Medscape Medical News.

"The same treatment rejuvenated old brains, whereas it made the young brains old. The reason of this phenomenon is that the activity of cannabinoid system declines in aging. 
In old animals, THC treatment restored the failing cannabinoid system activity, whereas it overactivated the normally functioning cannabinoid system in young animals," the researchers write.

The study was published online May 8 in Nature Medicine.

*Turning Back the Molecular Clock*

These changes in behavior in the older mice were associated with a restoration of global hippocampal gene expression patterns back to a state similar to that observed in young animals, the researchers note.

"THC treatment restored hippocampal gene transcription patterns such that the expression profiles of THC-treated mice aged 12 months closely resembled those of THC-free animals aged 2 months," they write.

"It looked as though the THC treatment turned back the molecular clock," Andras Zimmer, PhD, director of the Institute of Molecular Psychiatry, University of Bonn, said in a news release.

"The transcriptional effects of THC were critically dependent on glutamatergic CB1 receptors and histone acetylation, as their inhibition blocked the beneficial effects of THC. Thus, restoration of CB1 signaling in old individuals could be an effective strategy to treat age-related cognitive impairments," the investigators note.

"The beneficial effect of THC treatment on brain functions persists long after the termination of the treatment suggesting a long lasting effect of THC on the old brain, whereby epigenetic processes play a key role," said Dr Bilkei-Gorzo.

Going forward, "we have to clear the exact mechanism of action of THC and optimize the treatment strategy using animal models. Parallel with it, we will start a clinical trial to test the efficacy of THC treatment on the learning and memory abilities of elderly with and without cognitive impairments &#8211; hopefully within a year."

_The study had no commercial funding and the authors have declared no relevant financial relationships._

Nat Med. Published online May 8, 2017. Abstract


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

url: http://wjbf.com/2017/05/10/local-mom-and-research-pharmacist-talk-cannabis-oil/





*(Augusta, Georgia, USA) Local mom and research pharmacist talk cannabis oil​*


More people will soon have access to medical marijuana treatment.  Georgia Governor Nathan Deal signed an expansion to Georgias cannabis oil bill  which means 6 more conditions are now eligible to receive treatment including patients in hospice care.

We first introduced you to Preston McCormick a few years ago, when the clinical trials of cannabis oil were taking place right here in Augusta.

Today I talked with his mom, 2 years after Preston started cannabis oil treatments She told me the expansion is a step in the right direction for many patients in new categories including autism, AIDS, Tourettes and Alzheimers.

Its more natural on the body. God put everything on this earth for a reason. We just have to figure out what those reasons are, Valerie McCormick said.

McCormick, mom to Preston, says the last two years have been life changing for her son she contributes it to cannabis oil. Preston has a rare form of epilepsy that is medication resistant.

Until we came across the cannabis oil. I did a lot of homework about that before I jumped on that bandwagon, and its the only thing thats ever shown him any type of relief whatsoever, McCormick said.

Augusta University Research Pharmacist, Marjorie Phillips, studies the effects of medical marijuana.

Cannabis oil thats now legal for use in Georgia, is not a medication. It is a botanical product, and it is not controlled by the FDA, Phillips said.

This means, product development has no regulation she warns users that theres no guarantee that the oil is of quality or contains promised ingredients.

There have been a lot of case reports, particularly in epilepsy, of benefits for certain patients. If in an individual case and an individual patient theyre having benefits, thats great. Even with a medication on the market, theres always risks and benefits, and when its a botanical not under any type of control, theres even more risks, Phillips said.

McCormick said Prestons new quality of life far out weighs those risks.

The more people that do their homework and open up their mind to the idea that there might be something else out there, the better off were all going to be because the reality is, there may come a day when you need it, McCormick said.

Phillips said there is a pharmaceutical company doing trials at Augusta University to create a marijuana-derived medicine. Cannabidiol, which is found throughout the seeds, stalks and flowers of cannabis plants will be the main component.

This product will be submitted to FDA sometime this year.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

url: http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/PA17...s-forward-medicinal-cannabis-members-bill.htm




*(New Zealand) Green Party puts forward medicinal cannabis Members Bill​*


11 May 2016:stoned:

Green Party puts forward medicinal cannabis Members Bill

New Zealanders deserve a positive and solutions-focused discussion on access to medicinal cannabis, which should be legal, accessible and affordable, the Green Party said today.

Green MP Julie Anne Genter has submitted a Members Bill into the ballot which would legalise access to cannabis products for New Zealanders suffering from terminal illness or any debilitating condition.

Weve seen a sea change in public attitudes about medicinal cannabis in recent years, thanks to the many brave people who have spoken out about their experiences with chronic pain and terminal illness, said Green Party health spokesperson Julie Anne Genter.

My Bill would legalise cannabis and cannabis products for people who are suffering from terminal illness or any debilitating condition, with the support of a registered medical practitioner.

The Bill is based on the best evidence of how to improve mental and physical wellbeing and minimise harm for cannabis users.

I hope to get cross-party support on this Bill at first reading so that the Health Affairs Select Committee can hear from experts and everyday New Zealanders about how we can help alleviate suffering and chronic pain.

Current cannabis laws are out of date and causing harm, including the criminalisation of individuals and families at a significant cost to the economy.

We still dont have affordable access to medicinal cannabis in New Zealand.

Changes made by the current Government to facilitate access to pharmaceutical products containing cannabis have still left it out of reach for most people. Sativex can cost $1200 a month, and is currently only available for multiple sclerosis.

Unless lawful medicinal cannabis is made reasonably accessible, current strong demand will continue to be met largely by an unregulated black market, said Ms Genter.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

url: http://www.laweekly.com/news/cannab...tion-industry-more-marijuana-friendly-8189545





*This Cannabis Retreat Will Make the Vacation Industry More Chill*​


*At a fine restaurant in Los Angeles, diners might encounter a sommelier who recommends a chardonnay with the fish or a cabernet sauvignon with the steak.*

At a gourmet cannabis popup, the resident chef might serve a citrusy sativa (such as Pink Lemonade) with a citrus crudo or a heavier indica to make a person feel rooted before indulging in some wintery vegetables and lamb. It&#8217;s not about getting "high," cannabis chef Lauren Unger says; it&#8217;s about becoming &#8220;elevated.&#8221;

In July, Unger will be curating meals at a five-day cannabis retreat called Cannabliss in Ojai, where attendees will receive a vaporizer with which to inhale different strains to complement each course. The event is a part of a burgeoning cannabis experience industry around Los Angeles &#8212; and this retreat is one of the most elaborate yet.

In the morning, breakfast will include sativa strains, which give attendees a boost in energy and concentration for a physical activity such as hiking or intense yoga. In the middle of the day, the itinerary includes a hybrid strain intended to inspire creativity for a workshop like writing or painting. And at night, attendees will get an indica to help them sleep before they return to their rooms.

&#8220;People have obviously been smoking and using cannabis for years. It&#8217;s not a new thing, but this is a new frontier,&#8221; says Cannabliss Retreats founder Sari Gabbay. &#8220;People aren&#8217;t aware of this kind of engagement with the plant.&#8221;

The retreat, Gabbay emphasizes, isn&#8217;t just about getting high, it&#8217;s about understanding how a person can use different kinds of cannabis depending on their needs.

&#8220;We&#8217;re really trying to tune in with what the wellness community wants so we can curate strains,&#8221; said Johnny Deim, founder of Humboldt Brothers, the cultivation company providing cannabis for the retreat. There also will be budtenders &#8212; or cannabis experts &#8212; throughout Cannabliss advising attendees on what types of marijuana might be best suited for them.

&#8220;I&#8217;m going to be talking about cannabis and how it can be used very intentionally, not so much for getting stoned,&#8221; said Lori Barron, an acupuncturist and herbalist. &#8220;If you microdose it, it&#8217;s incredible for your health: lowering your inflammation, stress and anxiety. It has so many more uses than people realize.&#8221;

This emphasis on wellness and education is all a part of an unofficial campaign led by people across the cannabis industry who want to make sure that consumers understand the various applications of weed as more states legalize it.

Bud and Breakfast, a pioneering cannabis hotel in Colorado, offers activities including cannabis painting, hiking and munchies. But they also offer cannabis-enhanced yoga, classes on different kinds of concentrates, and a staff of cannabis experts to help people from out of state with all the options at dispensaries. &#8220;If you have not had cannabis in a long time or you&#8217;ve only had dirt weed, can you imagine what it would be like trying to figure out these new products?&#8221; said Kevin Fox, Bud and Breakfast&#8217;s media consultant. &#8220;Sometimes we&#8217;re people&#8217;s first and last stop when it comes to education.&#8221;

The B&B, which opened right after Colorado legalized the recreational use of cannabis, has been so popular that they&#8217;ve decided to open a business advising prospective cannabis hotel owners. Fox estimates they&#8217;ve been contacted by 200 entrepreneurs, mostly from Massachusetts and California, who are interested in adopting their business model. They have plans to help open Bud and Breakfast locations in Venice Beach, San Diego, and Northern California. Bud and Breakfast founder CEO Joel Schneider says he thinks they&#8217;ve been so successful because they&#8217;re giving people the opportunity to bond over cannabis in a safe and supportive setting &#8212; something that&#8217;s unfamiliar for many of their guests.

Dee Dussault, a longtime cannabis and yoga instructor in the Bay Area, says, for now, in California it takes people about a full day into her four-day cannabis and yoga retreats to relax because of how unaccustomed they are to being able to legally consume cannabis in a group. &#8220;People are still somewhat nervous because this is somewhat controversial or at the very least novel,&#8221; she said.

Dussault says that when she began teaching cannabis and yoga eight years ago, she was the only person she knew of who was doing it. Now, she&#8217;s says she&#8217;s amazed by all the cannabis wellness experiences, including retreats, which are popping up in Colorado, Washington and Toronto. She says she&#8217;s seen a 25 percent growth in her business just since Proposition 64 legalized the recreational use of cannabis for Californians over the age of 21 in November. She hopes to bring some of her cannabis yoga retreats to Southern California soon.

Meanwhile, Cannabliss founder Sari Gabbay is already thinking about how she can expand on this upcoming five-day retreat to create wellness centers in Los Angeles for people seeking alternative health treatments, including advice about how to use cannabis.

&#8220;I feel this is extremely important because a lot of people are overdosing and saying I smoke weed and I get lazy or I get paranoid,&#8221; said Gabbay. &#8220;I really welcome people to this retreat who are curious and want to experience cannabis in a safe environment.&#8221;


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

url: http://www.rawstory.com/2017/05/international-church-of-cannabis-is-now-offering-weed-weddings/





*International Church Of Cannabis is now offering weed weddings​*


Looking to get hitched? Also enjoy legal marijuana? Then receiving your marriage certificate from the International Church of Cannabis in Denver, Colorado may be for you. The newly minted Church announced Wednesday that it would become the first ever church to offer wedding services in a cannabis-friendly environment, according to a news release.

The Church opened April 20  a popular holiday among weed enthusiasts  in a converted 113-year-old chapel. It was established by Elevation Ministries and bills itself as a vibrant community center and the spiritual home of adults everywhere who experience deeper meaning and fellowship through the sacrament of cannabis.

According to the release, Elevationists  the term for members of the Church  claim no divine authority, nor an authoritarian organizational structure and welcomes people of all religious and cultural backgrounds. Its facade features art by Kenny Scharf, and the chapel's technicolor ceiling was painted by Spanish artist Okuda San Miguel. The Church claims that it already has 800 members, a number of whom have inquired about the opportunity to get married there.

One caveat to the weed celebrations was raised by local media: It's still not technically legal to consume the drug publicly. ABC affiliate TheDenverChannel.com pointed out that city officials have stressed there is no religious exemption to get around the states public consumption law. But that doesnt seem to be deterring potentially newlyweds.

We thought there would be interest from people wanting to get married at the church, but we never expected such a response, said Lee Molloy, a spokesperson for the Church. The demand from couples interested in celebrating their wedding with us in a cannabis-friendly environment has been far greater than ever expected. We are truly excited to start turning those dreams into realities.

The Churchs press release noted that the lucky first couple to be wedded at the Church will have the cost of the ceremony sponsored by Bang Digital Media. Other packages are available on its fundraising page for a discounted rate of $4,200. Interested parties can find more information about wedding ceremonies on its website.

The International Church of Cannabis is located in Denvers West Washington Park neighborhood. A virtual tour of the Church can be taken on its website.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

url: http://www.stockhouse.com/opinion/i...commits-to-producing-canada-s-safest-cannabis





*Organigram commits to producing Canadas Safest Cannabis
​*


Organigram Holdings Inc (TSX: V.OGI, OTCQB: OGRMF, Forum) is a Canadian cannabis producer licensed under Health Canadas ACMPR regulatory system and based in Moncton, New Brunswick. One of 43 licensed producers of cannabis in Canada, the Company has always been committed to providing its customers with the highest quality medical cannabis.

In December, during a routine inspection from Health Canada, some Organigram cannabis products were discovered to have been tainted with small amounts of two pesticides which are prohibited for use on cannabis plants under the Pest Control Products Act: myclobutanil and bifenazate. The Company initiated an immediate voluntary recall.

Unfailingly focused on the best interest of their patients throughout the experience, the company has seen a strong rebound, maintained shareholder confidence and has instituted what they refer to as their Seven Steps with the objective of providing patients with Canadas Safest Cannabis.  

Stockhouse recently had the chance to ask OGIs new CEO Greg Engel about these new product safety initiatives as well as Organigrams recent acquisition of Trauma Healing Centers; announcement of a new, single-week sales record; and its pending expansion.


*#1) The issue of low levels of two banned pesticides in OGIs cannabis products was an unfortunate development for Organigram and its customers. What level of risk (if any) did these chemicals pose to users of Organigram cannabis?*

The recall was deemed a Type II recall, which is defined as a situation in which the use of, or exposure to, a product may cause temporary adverse health consequences or where the probability of serious adverse health consequences is remote.  Although research is very limited on the subject, we have been working closely with our patients and physician partners and have not found consistency in physical reactions.

*#2) After launching an immediate product recall, the Company quickly implemented a new system of internal controls to ensure there is no repetition of this episode. Please inform investors of these initiatives.
*
These are the events that make a good company, great! Im excited to say that from this event, Organigram is now stronger and more focused on the merits of product quality and consistency. Since January, we have instituted our Canadas Safest Cannabis initiative, which includes seven key multi-departmental steps to ensure zero risk of contaminants in our product. Id encourage investors to read up on the details of this project on our website at www.organigram.ca.

*#3) The presence of these two pesticides came as a mystery and a surprise for Organigram. Was OGI ever able to precisely identify how these substances were introduced into the Companys grow-room environment?*

Following a vigorous process including both internal and external consultation, we have not been able to succinctly identify the source of the contaminant.  We unfortunately cannot go back in time to test all the inputs used in our facility over that period. What we can say is that the process has identified several learning opportunities that will ensure that we will taking several incremental steps to ensure the contamination cannot occur again in the future.

*#4) The product recall will obviously have a short-term impact on Organigrams bottom line. However, OGI recently announced a new, one-week sales record, reaching $250,000 in weekly revenues for the first time. What does this say about the continued faith which the Companys customers have in OGI cannabis products?
* 
The entire financial impact of the recall has been captured in our latest quarterly results, which is part of our strategy to communicate to investors that the event is now behind us, weve learned from it and have adapted our strategies and processes.  Its obvious that Organigram patients have continued faith in our company and our products, as weekly sales results have continued to be positive since our initial harvests of newly tested products have been released. We can confidently say that our enhancements to product quality coupled with competitive pricing and industry-leading client service will result in continued growth as more and more patients join the Organigram family.

*#5) On April 10, 2017; Organigram announced signing a letter of intention (LOI) with respect to the acquisition of Trauma Healing Centers. Please inform investors of the long working relationship between these two companies.*

Our working relationship with THC has been very strong over the past several years, and their professional and compassionate approach to the business is what appeals to us most. They do an excellent job of serving the needs of Canadian Veterans, as well as all their patients, which is something we also strive for at Organigram.

*#6) How will this combination help to expedite operations and add shareholder value?
* 
The acquisition of THC helps both companies in three ways. First, it introduces 3,500 patients who may find they benefit from incorporating medical cannabis into their treatment to a trusted LP. Second, our support from a capital perspective will allow THC to extend their footprint across Canada. Finally, direct and honest feedback from both sides will increase speed to market and ensure we are both efficient with product mix and service offerings. 

*#7) On March 1, the Company announced that CEO Dennis Arsenault had been elevated to the newly created position of Chairman.  You stepped in to become the new CEO. What was the thinking behind fine-tuning senior management at this time?*

First of all, its invaluable what Denis has been able to build as CEO at Organigram. This transition has been in the works for several months and was instigated by Denis last year to help take the company to the next level. It allows Denis the time to focus on his strongest business traits, and allows me the opportunity to apply my experience within the space to further establish OGI as a leader in the industry.

*#8) What qualities and credits  do you bring to the table as Organigrams new CEO?*

I have spent the last 20 years building and leading companies within Canada and internationally, which provides me with operational and commercialization insights that are transferrable to the cannabis industry and will help drive operational efficiency and commercial success. Prior to joining Organigram, I was CEO of another Canadian medical cannabis company and established that company as a leader in the space and the first company to export cannabis products to the EU from Canada.

*#9) When the Company announced the renewal of its ACMPR production license on March 29, 2017; OGI affirmed that its planned expansion remains on schedule for completion. Please detail this expansion and inform investors when the additional cultivation space is scheduled to come online.
* 
We continue to trend on plan with our expansion, which will allow us to grow to 26,000kg of production by the end of 2018. The adult recreational market, anticipated on or before July 2018, this will put the company in an ideal position to compete within this market segment.

*#10) Going forward, what is Organigrams long-term growth strategy?*

Weve boiled our strategy down to three core priorities, each with their own set of objectives and tactics for success.  They are cultivation efficiency, brand building, and international opportunity development.  On the first measure, were currently producing dried cannabis at a cost of just under $2/g, with an achievable plan to reduce this to less than $1/g in the future.  Couple this with the work weve done through our partnership with TGS Colorado to gain efficiencies and education on oil and extract manufacturing, it puts Organigram in great shape. On the second measure, we believe brands will play an incredibly important role within the adult recreational marketplace. Building our own brands and developing a series of partnerships with equity brands such as Trailer Park Boys will allow us to diversify and target effectively within the market.  Finally, were finalizing a strategy that will allow us to be a major player in the international marketplace including import/export of cannabis products, research and unique investment opportunities. The combination of these three factors truly position Organigram as a leading licensed producer in the Canadian marketplace, and as a leading Cannabis company internationally. 


_FULL DISCLOSURE: Organigram Holdings Inc is a paid client of Stockhouse Publishing.
_


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

url: https://nowtoronto.com/lifestyle/ca...kyo-smoke-gets-heat-from-long-time-activists/





*($13k  )Bong blowback: Tokyo Smoke gets heat from cannabis activists​*


What happens when you put an ex-Google employee, a hot Toronto design firm, substantial resources and some weed in a room together? A bong made of space-age steel that costs $13,000.

The Io Water Pipe is a collaboration between Tokyo Smoke, a high-end lifestyle brand that brings sophistication and design to the cannabis space, and Partisans, an award-winning Toronto-based design firm. The two companies cannabis-related line   ranging from the porcelain Crater Pipe ($135) to the $13,000 stainless steel bong  demonstrates how cannabis products can combine art and functionality.

The partnership has the craft cannabis community fuming. Its not just the $13,000 bong. In a video to promote the space-age pipe for Vice, Alan Gertner of Tokyo Smoke and Alex Josephson of Partisans take potshots at a culture that, in their eyes, is uncreative and unthoughtful.

Says Gertner in the video, Theres basically only ever been one pipe, only ever been one bong. Its like, You can smoke out of this small glass dragon or our larger-format glass dragon.

For a culture that claims to be so based in creativity and liberal thought, adds Josephson, this doesnt make any sense.

Many in the cannabis community, particularly those who work in glass, quickly seized upon their remarks and bombarded Tokyo Smokes Facebook page with comments.

Maybe theyre smoking something a little stronger than they can handle, joked Ryan Lacovetsky, a glass-maker from Winnipeg. Is there a strain known to induce delusional megalomania? 

A handful of protesters showed up outside Tokyo Smokes coffee and smoke shop on Adelaide West on April 27 to register their displeasure with Gertner personally. One of the protest organizers, Lisa Campbell, says they were able to have a wide-ranging conversation with Gertner on cannabis culture and, in particular, the pride taken by people in the movement whove been pushing legalization for a long time.

The Tokyo Smoke brand has been really disparaging of cannabis culture in Canada, says Campbell, co-founder of the cannabis pop-up Green Markets. She describes the conversation as a wake-up call for Tokyo Smoke on a lot of issues.

Campbell is willing to cut the new guys some slack. Guys who are from the tech world arent saying [stupid ****] because theyre assholes. They just dont know, she says.

But it isnt the first time Tokyo Smokes grasp of cannabis culture has raised questions. Gertners father, Lorne, whos also a business partner, displayed his seeming lack of familiarity with the industry after he was quoted in an April article in Macleans referring to the indica strain of marijuana as indigo. And he calls himself the godfather of Canadian cannabis.

Josephson did not respond to numerous requests for comment. But Gertner says he regrets that his comments were received the way they were. My attempt at being playful, he says, did not land well. But thats okay. Im allowed to make mistakes, right?

He also suggests, although not convincingly, that they were taken out of context. That video interview was longer than two minutes. 

Gertner acknowledges that Tokyo Smoke is only possible because of those whove come before. We get to stand on the shoulders of giants, the people who got the industry to where it is today, he says. And its still like pushing a boulder up a hill. Thats not Tokyo Smoke-specific  thats for everyone in the industry.

While the blowback about Tokyo Smoke and Partisans was localized, it raises a larger question about the growing gentrification of the cannabis industry as big money and hipster trendsetters  many of them with a mindset to disrupt stoner culture  descend upon a multi-billion dollar industry going mainstream.

The cannabis markets potential makes it an attractive opportunity for entrepreneurs.

Its welcome news for those working in craft markets who say legalization will improve public perception of their disciplines, from food prep to glass-making. The spotlight is about to shine on an art form that has been quietly developing for decades, says Lacovetsky.

But the lucrative medpot market is also attractive to outsiders who see huge potential to capitalize on what has long been a black market operation.

Tokyo Smoke is only one of a handful of brands owned by Hill and Gertner Capital Corporation, a self-described talent-based merchant bank of which Gertners father, Lorne, is CEO. Its interests include a specialty pharmaceutical company thats developed an oral strip to treat Parkinsons, World MasterCard Fashion Week and real estate development.

Something like 14 million Canadians consume cannabis on a regular basis, says Alan Gertner. But not all them, he argues, feel like they have a home in the cannabis community. 

While cannabis is an important part of the brand, Lorne Gertner described Tokyo Smokes approach to cannabis to Macleans thusly: Were not a stoner brand, and were not about getting stoned. Were about having an elevated experience, and maybe that elevated experience has a joint along with it.

The cannabis community is not actively resisting the increase in new businesses, but it is highly attuned to the way new entrants relate to its existing culture.

Misha Whisenand, a glass-maker from Oregon, says the existing industry is a tight-knit community, but one that encourages new players who bring new ideas that help people. 

But when companies like Tokyo Smoke try to make an entrance  and do so disrespectfully  community members are quick to call them out. 

The key, says Whisenand, is in understanding the community youre trying to break into. 

Successful newcomers take the time to educate themselves on the industry so they have an idea of how they can improve something and where they fit in. 

Tokyo Smoke wont be making an impact other than [spawning] a high number of hilarious memes in response to their absurdly disrespectful comments.

Tokyo Smokes publicly stated goal is to differentiate itself from Bob Marley-inspired head shop and instead serve the creative class.  

So does the company want to provide cool products for the cannabis community or cannabis products for those it perceives as cool (and rich)?  

Regardless, as legalization looms in Canada and creeps slowly across the United States, the personal typologies of the cannabis smoker  not very useful constructs in their own right  are collapsing.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

url: https://commercialobserver.com/2017...-to-pot-cannabis-conference-on-spring-street/





political name Soho Goes To Pot: Cannabis Conference on Spring Street​


[URL="https://www.trumphotels.com/soho"]political name Soho[/URL] might sound like an interesting location for a series of seminars on commercial real estate in the cannabis industry, given the political name administration&#8217;s ambivalence on the issue of legal cannabis. But then, the locale brandishing the name of the chief of the executive branch of the United States of America&#8212;along with the participation of numerous developers, law firms and financiers&#8212;might be the best indication yet of just how mainstream cannabis has become.

The hotel hosted around 50 to 75 people on May 4 to discuss the challenges and requirements of opening a cannabis-related business. Here were some of the considerations the panelists said are essential for those planning an entrée into this new frontier.

*1. Location, location, location.* Real estate&#8217;s main mantra holds equally true for cannabis-related businesses, if not more so. Those seeking to open a dispensary or grow facility have many factors to take into account beyond what they might for starting a more conventional business. The most basic&#8212;finding a location with the proper zoning&#8212;will be difficult. Different cities and counties will have different standards, and, as Kalyx Development&#8217;s Dawn Sandoval pointed out, cannabis-related businesses are often restricted not only by proximity to schools but also often to churches and day care centers. In states where medical or recreational cannabis is legal, that legality won&#8217;t translate to ease and might restrict you to sparse location choices even in the most tolerant of states.

*2. Aroma control.* Cannabis cultivation brings about powerful smells, which often spread to surrounding areas. This should be an important consideration for where and how you set up your business. If there are other businesses or residences nearby, AmeriCann&#8217;s Tim Keogh recommended investing in systems that mitigate the odor.

*3. Community relations.* Ensuring you find a space with legal protections and appropriate zoning is only part of the picture. Given the reticence many have toward legal cannabis, building a strong relationship with the community early on is essential. Kris Krane from 4Front Ventures suggested securing a &#8220;letter of non-opposition&#8221; from the local municipality to use in your applications for insurance and financing and to cement good relations with the locals. Having zoning on your side won&#8217;t matter all that much if residents and local officials don&#8217;t want you around.

*4. Expertise and compliance.* Lauren Rudick at Hiller, PC, reminded us that if you&#8217;re in the cannabis business, no matter what state and local laws dictate, you&#8217;re still &#8220;operating in open violation of federal law.&#8221; As such, you could have trouble obtaining certain conventional business services&#8212;your banking options, for example, could be fewer than for owners of more conventional businesses&#8212;or you could be susceptible to higher-than-average interest rates. Given all this, you need to make sure you operate as cleanly as possible, even more so than owners of other types of businesses. There&#8217;s a lot of paperwork, and even more if your business is cannabis. In addition to knowing every aspect of running a regular business, you also need to ensure that you understand all the particulars and peculiarities involved with cannabis businesses&#8212;including civil asset forfeiture laws. According to Rudick, you probably want to avoid a boilerplate lease. Instead, you need a special lease that spells out your responsibility and the property owner&#8217;s&#8212;plus, while many leases have provisions for landlord entry, this will probably be different where cannabis is involved. &#8220;You&#8217;re not just in cannabis: You&#8217;re in regulatory compliance,&#8221; she noted.

*5. Questions of insurance.* Several specialty companies are willing to insure cannabis businesses. Many are not. The Wellington Group&#8217;s Anthony Caiazzo spoke about the importance, given the challenge of securing insurance for cannabis businesses, of getting everything right and keeping your nose clean. This means everything from, if you partake, keeping pictures of yourself smoking off social media (which is good advice in any avenue of life, really) to ensuring your application is error-free, including spelling. &#8220;You&#8217;re not guaranteed insurance,&#8221; he notes. &#8220;If no one wants to cover you, you may be out of luck.&#8221;


----------

